# SKY or NO SKY that is the question



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The European Commission has opened formal antitrust proceedings to examine certain provisions in licensing agreements between several major US film studios (Twentieth Century Fox, Warner Bros., Sony Pictures, NBCUniversal, Paramount Pictures) and the largest European pay-TV broadcasters such as BSkyB of the UK, Canal Plus of France, Sky Italia of Italy, Sky Deutschland of Germany and DTS of Spain.

EU investigates restrictions affecting cross border provision of pay TV services - The Portugal News


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> The European Commission has opened formal antitrust proceedings to examine certain provisions in licensing agreements between several major US film studios (Twentieth Century Fox, Warner Bros., Sony Pictures, NBCUniversal, Paramount Pictures) and the largest European pay-TV broadcasters such as BSkyB of the UK, Canal Plus of France, Sky Italia of Italy, Sky Deutschland of Germany and DTS of Spain.
> 
> EU investigates restrictions affecting cross border provision of pay TV services - The Portugal News


Oh good. If it's found that the current 'absolute territorial protection' Sky currently enjoys is breaking EU antitrust rules, they will have to let British expats in the EU become subscribers. Sounds good to me


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

jellybean said:


> Oh good. If it's found that the current 'absolute territorial protection' Sky currently enjoys is breaking EU antitrust rules, they will have to let British expats in the EU become subscribers. Sounds good to me


I'm sure Sky will be delighted. Then they'll be able to go out and get some new satellites that will provide better coverage.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah right


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

This came from a friend and may be of interest:
BBC, ITV, Sky, Astra 2E satellite in Spain & Portugal: News


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sky transmissions to UK are I believe governed by its broadcast licence with the UK and UK copyright laws don't quite see what the EU hope to achieve unless they're just trying to break US current agreements with individual broadcasters


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

canoeman said:


> Sky transmissions to UK are I believe governed by its broadcast licence with the UK and UK copyright laws don't quite see what the EU hope to achieve unless they're just trying to break US current agreements with individual broadcasters


I think that you are right in that the EU and other areas wish to break the US mistaken belief that it rules the world.


----------

